# Barudan Elite Pro II (Like New)



## Hokie978 (Sep 14, 2006)

We have a Barudan Elite Pro II (Like New) - 15 Needle machine for sale. We bought it new from Barudan in November 2008. It has very low hours. We also have hoopmaster. I plan to put more details and pics this weekend. If intersted contact me at [email protected]MSn.com.

UPDATE: I am located in Yorktown, VA and the price is $9,500. Email if you would like pics.


----------



## tonytw (Nov 20, 2006)

do you still have the embroidery machine thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If they didn't sell it in 2.5 years, you probably don't want it...


----------

